# New Draw :O



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi people! Long time without posting or visint the forum hehe
Well, I wasnt drawing so much as I had some problems, but I founded this image and... well, I just draw it 
Its not perfect, not even super-realistic (Look that hands! XD), but I like it.

My next idea/achievement it would be erasing the outiling from my draws, if you have any suggestion to make it easier... Its like, continue doing the outlinening but in a very soft way, so then when i shade they just dissappear? 

Also, I have a big trouble, how can I draw from my mind? I mean, I always need to copy an image, or what i'm seeing, and I want to be able to draw something I imagine, maybe someone I remember, or a simple chair, but i always start drawing and throwing the paper 'cuz the draw hasn't any form, nothing xD


Glad to be here again, see you later!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good job Franki!
!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You talked about drawing from your mind. I guess that's just about the toughest thing to do. It's the way the brain works (or doesn't work)...I once watched a show called 'Brain Game' and they asked people in the audience to sketch a bicycle from memory and no one was able to do it correctly because the brain had not recorded the detail just the concept. Now a bicycle repair man would be able to do it because his brain has the detail. When we use a model or a photo we can study the detail forcing the brain to retain the detail. I bet after drawing a bicycle from a model or photo the next time a person could do it just from memory.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The best way to draw from memory is from memory. Terry touched on it in her last sentence, if you have done it, you remember how to do it again. Just like learning how to write, (which is a form of drawing) it takes practice and LOTS of repetition. Most importantly, have fun while you're at it!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I get the idea, just memorize the "Common Pattern" and then you can modify it in order to create something original out of my mind. 

Looks hard as i don't have a good memory >.<

Thanks!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice job! 

As far as the outlining - just do your outlines very very light..the harder you press your pencil the harder your ability to get rid of them will be. Just be super light on your touch and shade into it. That way you won't have to erase your outlines. Your outlines become part of the shading. 

Drawing without looking at something never used to be a challenge for me until I started doing commission work and had to use photographs as guides. I suggest closing your eyes and coming up with an idea and try to visualize it in your mind..start simple..start with a ball...visualize the ball..the shape the shading..the lighting..then draw it. Move up from there. 

Good luck and I hope you continue to share your art with us!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Nice work!!!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Leighann! And thanks chanda for the advice ^^


----------



## KacperMichalczuk (Jul 2, 2020)

I know how hard is learning drawing, I have been struggling for some time with basic things until I decided to take online course. It helped me a lot. Here is course I have learned from https://drawing-session.com
What I really like about this course is its simplicity and organization. I have been using it, and intend to keep using it, with my students who are new to drawing. The concepts and tips provided in this book have been extremely useful to them as students but also to me as a teacher. I remember using this course many years ago when I started drawing and I still value it for the same reasons I did then. There are many courses out there that will go into more detail, but I think this is more than enough for anyone who is just getting into drawing, or even painting, sculpting, or any art form. After all, drawing is the basis of visual art.


----------

